# Did the schwinn frame have to be modified to install the original whizzer kit?



## oquinn (Jun 12, 2012)

just wondering..


----------



## mason_man (Jun 12, 2012)

oquinn said:


> just wondering..




Yes, good question. In 1946 and 1947 for the H motor most by whizzer dealers, then by 1948 J motor was used, Schwinn started making the cantilever frames called WZ for whizzer motor company, also some DX frames called Whizzer Specials. 1949 26"wheels, 1950 the 300 motor  Schwinn S-4 26"and the S-10 a 24"wheel,then 1951 300 motor just 26"wheels. 1954 the 700 motor where now used . hope this helps Ray


----------



## oquinn (Jun 13, 2012)

*I mean..*

The kid that had a Schwinn and bought the kit.Would it just fit in the bike?


----------



## mason_man (Jun 13, 2012)

oquinn said:


> The kid that had a Schwinn and bought the kit.Would it just fit in the bike?




When the sheave (rear pulley ) is on the rear wheel and on the bike, you will see if the belt clears the frame, if not then you'll need to press our dimple the top or bottom frame for belt clearance, also the fender notched for belt clearance.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes there are three main modifications that the bike will need.

1-The top and bottom chain stays on the left side may need to be dimpled for belt clearance.
2-The back fender on the same side will also need to be notched for belt clearance.
3- The crank will need to be heated and re-bent for engine clearance.

Other then that there are some optional modifications you can make like heavy duty spokes, and a good front drum brake.
I hope this helps!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2016)

Cantilever and DX just need modifications listed above, straight bar is a much tighter fit and may need some massaging


----------

